# Make .bat files run on startup?



## SpiritScout (Mar 11, 2008)

I am just wondering how to make my .bat file run on startup? 
I'd appreciate some help.
thanks,
~S x2~


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just place it in your startup folder.


----------

